# ISO Correction - HELP PLEEEEEASE!



## bpantell (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello, I am in need of some serious help.

OK, last weekend, my wife and I shot a family with a 1-year old. We got (what we thought) to be some great shots only to find out that somehow our ISO was set rediculously way too high to 1600 for the overcast day. I don't know if my daughter set it this way by accident or if we did it mistakingly but anyways, as you can imagine, we produced some incredibly grainy/noisy pictures. I am desperate to find a Photoshop/post-shoot solution.

The files are in RAW format and I have extensive knowledge of Photoshop CS2. Please, please, if there is anything I can do to correct these photos share with me how to to do it!

Thanks in advance to any who can help.
~B


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 20, 2007)

noise ninja is what I hear everyone is using.  It's supposed to be the best option.


----------



## ScottS (Nov 20, 2007)

I second noise ninja. It has saved me a few times.


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have heard great things about noise ninja, although never used it. You may want to invest in that.


----------



## bpantell (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you all.  You are confirming what I had a feeling some of you would say.  I guess I'll have to dig into my pockets. Thanks for the quick response.  Any suggestions as to which version would be sufficient?

Thanks,
B
Youandmeworld.com


----------



## NikonLady52 (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.picturecode.com/nn_standalone.html

You can get Noise Ninja here..it isn't completely functional but is free and will give you an opportunity to see if it is what you need...Best of Luck.


----------

